# Funny voltage readings



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I get Funny voltage readings from one of my two loops of track.  The inner loop is track powered.  The outer loop should be issolated.  There are two pair of insulating joiners at each of three double crossovers.  When the inner loop is powered [14.8v], I get consistant voltage readings around the outer loop of 0.04v.  Does this mean I have an unknown crossover somewhere, or is there some more exotic reason?








Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had similar problems with other electronis issues. Turned out to be a bad DPDT switch.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If it's only 0.04 volt, it is probably just "bleed through" though the soil acting as a high resistance short.  I've also had toggle switches go bad and when they do, the "bleed through" is a lot more than that.

I've seen people put an ohm meter across their rails and when they get a reading of a couple hundred ohms (expecting infinity), they get all bent out of shape.  But when they run trains, things work fine.  Again, it's "bleed through" between the rails with the soil acting as a high resistance short.  But the trains run at


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea. That's just a leakage. Turn up your inner loop to 10v and see what your outer loop measures. Then put a load, like train or a lighted coach on your outer loop and watch the voltage disappear.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I leave my DCC on all the time, 24 volts... if the track is wet, you can pick up "tingles" from the soil nearby. Leakage not to be concerned about. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What type meter are you using? 

I find the electronic meters are very sensitive and will read spurious voltages form the air, especially if a Fluorescent light is on nearby. 

I use an old multimeter without any electronics inside and get 'real' readings as the meter movement presets a 0-50 microamp load to what I am measuring.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I leave my DCC on all the time, 24 volts... if the track is wet, you can pick up "tingles" from the soil nearby. 




I railroad barefoot whenever practical  

If your foot is wet and you step on a track powered by Aristo's PWC controler, you'll feel it.


----------

